# eBay XML T6 vs P7 Beam Review



## Gav888 (Oct 19, 2011)

As I had both lights for a short time I thought I would post up my findings when comparing the beams of the XML T6 and P7 lights, these are my finds so please bare this in mind.....I am no light pro so I dont have lumen meters etc! 

XML T6 - 1800 Lumen CREE XML T6 LED Bicycle Light bike HeadLight Flashlight Headlamp+Gift | eBay

P7 - SSC P7 CREE LED 900 Lumen 3 Modes Bike Light w Battery | eBay

For the light unit itself, the lens is the same size but the P7 shell casing is slightly shorter and more of a dark browny grey than black like the XML, both units have the green 'glow in the dark' ring on the lens which looks nice when the light is off.

Other than that (and the LED itself) there isnt much between them to look at.

Beam wise, well I tried the P7 first, having read a lot of good reviews and that it has good flood properties I went out into the garden at night and turned it on High, and I was impressed. Compared to a silly little 3W Cree torch I was using the P7 kills it. It has a good hot spot with a wide ring around it (plenty of beam shots online for it) and shining it on buildings approx 420 feet away (I measured the buildings at 0.08 miles on route planner) it did light them up, not fantastically but it has some good throw properties as well, im sure 420 feet is plenty far enough on the trail!

On Medium though it wasn't bright at all, I dont think I would actually ride on the road with it on medium let alone on the trail... the strobe, well, it flashes!

So to sum up I was happy with the P7 on High, so much brighter than anything else I have had before, on Medium, from what I have seen, forget it.

Now, the XML T6, unlike the P7 the light unit flashes when you plug it into the battery pack, so dont look directly at the light when you plug it in!

Shining the light again over the back garden it has a much brighter beam, the hot spot is brighter but not to the point that its too bright and the ring is just as big as the P7's beam, shining it on the buildings 420 feet away and it lights them up nicely, much brighter than the P7 so the throw is much better and the flood is just as wide but brighter than a P7.

On Medium, this is still bright enough, it looks the same as the P7 on High! Stobe is the same.... but brighter

Shining them side by side and the XML outshines the P7. Im sorry to say this if you got a P7 as the P7 is a good light on High, but the XML is a better light for the same money with a brighter beam and a longer brighter throw.

So to sum the XML up, OMG I am so impressed with this light, it is soo bright!

As for run times, not done that as I just wanted to compare the beams, but there are other posts that confirm these, but over 3hrs for each is generally advised for High.

The pictures in the various posts dont do the XML light justice, I thought the beam shots looked really good in the pictures but when you actually have the light in your hand the beam is excellent. Very happy with this light! :thumbsup:


----------

